# قراءة الفنجان والكف



## الرب الكريم (26 مارس 2010)

سلام المسيح 

هناك سؤال يحيرني وأرجوا الإجابة عليه بنعم أم لا ومع الدليل من الكتاب المقدس 

أريد أن أتعرف المزيد عن شخصيتي وعن مستقبلي وعن حظي وإلخ 

فهل إذا وجدت أحد يجيد قراءة الفنجان أو الكف 

ليعرفني المزيد عن شخصيتي أو عن مستقبلي حرام 

لأنني كثيراً ما أسمع عن قراءة الكف والفنجان أنهما يعرفان الإنسان على شخصيته وعن حظه ومستقبله 

وفهل حرام أن أسأل إنسان عن تلك الأمور


----------



## alaakamel30 (26 مارس 2010)

*سلام المسيح*
*العرافة هى من خطايا الزنى الروحى ولها اخطارها الروحية والجسدية وكانت السبب الرئيسى فى مفارقة روح الله لشاول وموته،ولقد نهى عنها الله فى الكتاب المقدس،كما أن العرافة هى الإستعانة بالأرواح النجسة للإستبصار ولكن هذة الأرواح قد تخبرك عن شىء حدث فى الماضى او يحدث الأن فى مكان آخر لكن لا تستطيع ان تخبرك عن المستقبل لأنه فى علم الله.*

*اللاويين 19 : 31 
لا تَلْتَفِتُوا الَى الْجَانِّ وَلا تَطْلُبُوا التَّوَابِعَ فَتَتَنَجَّسُوا بِهِمْ. انَا الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمْ. 

التثنية 18 : 10 
لا يُوجَدْ فِيكَ مَنْ يُجِيزُ ابْنَهُ أَوِ ابْنَتَهُ فِي النَّارِ وَلا مَنْ يَعْرُفُ عِرَافَةً وَلا عَائِفٌ وَلا مُتَفَائِلٌ وَلا سَاحِرٌ 

[size=+0][size=+0]التثنية 18 : 11 **
[size=+0]وَلا مَنْ يَرْقِي رُقْيَةً وَلا مَنْ يَسْأَلُ جَانّاً أَوْ تَابِعَةً وَلا مَنْ يَسْتَشِيرُ المَوْتَى. [/size]
[size=+0]

[/size][/size][size=+0]

[/size]*[/size]


----------



## حمورابي (26 مارس 2010)

*تحية*
*خطية هي النفس التي تلتفت الى الجان . والسَـــحر *

* اللاويين 20 : 6 
وَالنَّفْسُ الَّتِي تَلْتَفِتُ الَى الْجَانِّ وَالَى التَّوَابِعِ لِتَزْنِيَ وَرَاءَهُمْ اجْعَلُ وَجْهِي ضِدَّ تِلْكَ النَّفْسِ وَاقْطَعُهَا مِنْ شَعْبِهَا 

* 
*يوجد أعمال ممنوعة . من قبل الرب وهذا واحد منهم . *
*ولماذا تريد أن تعرف عن مستقبلك . ! *
*دبر أنت الحالي وأترك على الله المستقبل . *

*متى 6 : 34 
فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَدِ لأَنَّ الْغَدَ يَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِنَفْسِهِ. يَكْفِي ايَوْمَ شَرُّهُ. 
*


----------



## Strident (26 مارس 2010)

الرب الكريم قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> هناك سؤال يحيرني وأرجوا الإجابة عليه بنعم أم لا ومع الدليل من الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ...



طب ازاي الفنجان هيبقى ليه أي علاقة بشخصيتك؟! و لا كفك؟!

اسمع ما قاله الأخ علاء...و لا تبدأ لئلا يتلاعب بك الشيطان عند المنجمين!


----------



## fredyyy (26 مارس 2010)

الرب الكريم قال:


> .... ومع الدليل من الكتاب المقدس
> أريد أن أتعرف المزيد عن شخصيتي وعن مستقبلي وعن حظي وإلخ
> فهل إذا وجدت أحد يجيد قراءة ......
> ليعرفني المزيد عن شخصيتي أو عن مستقبلي حرام


 

*أخي / الرب الكريم *

*الدليل الوحيد ... عندنا الكتاب المقدس *

*ولكي تعرف نفسك ومستقبلك والحظ ... نوجهك الى *

*من صنع نفسك ... وضمن مستقبلك ... هو نصيبك وحظك عنده *
أيوب 36 : 3 
أَحْمِلُ مَعْرِفَتِي مِنْ بَعِيدٍ وَأَنْسِبُ بِرّاً *لِصَانِعِي*. 

مزمور 139 : 2 
أَنْتَ *عَرَفْتَ* جُلُوسِي وَقِيَامِي. *فَهِمْتَ* فِكْرِي مِنْ بَعِيدٍ. 

أمثالٌ : 8 
17 أَنَا أُحِبُّ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَنِي *وَالَّذِينَ يُبَكِّرُونَ إِلَيَّ* يَجِدُونَنِي.
18 *عِنْدِي* الْغِنَى وَالْكَرَامَةُ. قِنْيَةٌ فَاخِرَةٌ *وَحَظٌّ*. 
19 ثَمَرِي خَيْرٌ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَمِنَ الإِبْرِيزِ وَغَلَّتِي خَيْرٌ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ الْمُخْتَارَةِ. 
20 *فِي طَرِيقِ الْعَدْلِ أَتَمَشَّى* فِي وَسَطِ سُبُلِ الْحَقِّ 
21 *فَأُوَرِّثُ* مُحِبِّيَّ *رِزْقاً* وَأَمْلأ *خَزَائِنَهُمْ*. ​مزمور 16 : 5 
*الرَّبُّ نَصِيبُ* قِسْمَتِي وَكَأْسِي. *أَنْتَ* قَابِضُ قُرْعَتِي. 
​*تعرَّف على ما لك في المسيح *
مزمور 34 : 10 
الأَشْبَالُ احْتَاجَتْ وَجَاعَتْ *وَأَمَّا طَالِبُو الرَّبِّ فَلاَ يُعْوِزُهُمْ شَيْءٌ* مِنَ الْخَيْرِ. 

مزمور 23 : 6 
إِنَّمَا خَيْرٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ *يَتْبَعَانِنِي* كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِي *وَأَسْكُنُ* فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلَى مَدَى الأَيَّامِ. 

لوقا : 12 
6 أَلَيْسَتْ خَمْسَةُ عَصَافِيرَ تُبَاعُ بِفَلْسَيْنِ وَوَاحِدٌ مِنْهَا *لَيْسَ مَنْسِيّاً* أَمَامَ اللهِ؟ 
7 بَلْ شُعُورُ رُؤُوسِكُمْ أَيْضاً جَمِيعُهَا *مُحْصَاةٌ*! فَلاَ تَخَافُوا. *أَنْتُمْ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ عَصَافِيرَ كَثِيرَةٍ! *

متى 6 : 25 
لِذَلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: *لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِحَيَاتِكُمْ* بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَبِمَا تَشْرَبُونَ وَلاَ لأَجْسَادِكُمْ بِمَا تَلْبَسُونَ. أَلَيْسَتِ الْحَيَاةُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ وَالْجَسَدُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ اللِّبَاسِ؟ 

يوحنا : 10 
27 *خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ* صَوْتِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا *فَتَتْبَعُنِي*. 
28 *وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا* حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً *وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ* إِلَى الأَبَدِ *وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا* أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي. 
29 أَبِي الَّذِي أَعْطَانِي إِيَّاهَا هُوَ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الْكُلِّ *وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْطَفَ مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي. 
*30 أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ». ​مزمور 16 : 11 
*تُعَرِّفُنِي* سَبِيلَ الْحَيَاةِ. *أَمَامَكَ* شِبَعُ سُرُورٍ. فِي *يَمِينِكَ* نِعَمٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 



​


----------



## الرب الكريم (26 مارس 2010)

شكراً أخوتي ولكنكم هل متأكدون أن قراءة الكف يستعمل بها الشياطين ؟
لأنني قد سمعت أنه علم، لا علاقة بالشياطين


----------



## George Jozef (26 مارس 2010)

*


الرب الكريم قال:



			شكراً أخوتي ولكنكم هل متأكدون أن قراءة الكف يستعمل بها الشياطين ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


الرب الكريم قال:


> *لأنني قد سمعت أنه علم، لا علاقة بالشياطين*​



*سلام ونعمة ؛*


*يا أخي أولا أريد ماهو أسمك ؟ لكي نستطيع ان نتفاهم معك بهِ ؟*


*ثانيا :*


*هل من المعقول ان الفنجان هو من يخبرك بالمستقبل او بالحياة يعني لو شربت الفنجان بطريقة غير عن طريقة تتغير حياتي هذا كلام شياطين (لا أقصد الإهانة ) فهذا لا يجوز*


*وهذا ينطبق على الكف أي علم هذا *
*.................*




*الحياة والمستقبل وكل هذه الأمور بيد الرب هو من يحدد مستقبلنا وحياتنا لا الفنجان ولا الكف ولا الشيطان.....................*


*أرجو أنني قد جاوبت على الموضوع :Love_Letter_Open:*


*====================*​

*.......................*​


----------



## Strident (27 مارس 2010)

الرب الكريم قال:


> شكراً أخوتي ولكنكم هل متأكدون أن قراءة الكف يستعمل بها الشياطين ؟
> لأنني قد سمعت أنه علم، لا علاقة بالشياطين



انت فاكر شياطين دي يعني عفركوش و دخان و مش عارف إيه؟!

لا...انت في أحسن الأحوال مش هتستفيد حاجة...
لكن تخيل لو بعد الشر عندك مرض مثلاً...و محدش عارف عنه...لو الشيطان أوحى للمنجم بيه، هتفتكر انت انه حاجة جامدة و تصدقه و تمشي في السكة دي...

ده مش مستقبل...دي حاجة واضحة من دلوقتي...زي شخصيتك كده...

و حتى لو الشيطان ما تدخلش، انت ممكن يتهيألك ان المنجم عارف حاجة...

أما عن كونه علم، أشك كتير في كده...هات مراجع طيب و احكم بعقلك!
طب بالذمة ازاي شخصيتك هتنعكس في مشروب؟! ليه هو بيحس يعني؟!


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (27 مارس 2010)

*بيتهيألي اني الموضوع ده خرافة !!*


----------



## الرب الكريم (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا على لمن جاوب على الموضوع بصراحة رد كافي ووافي


----------



## My Rock (28 مارس 2010)

معرفة المتسقبل لله وحده، الا ما يعلنه لنا اياه كما فعل بالنبوءات المدوة في الكتاب المقدس
حذاري ان تدخل في هذه الخطيئة فدربها مُهلك.
ابتعد عن قراءة المستقبل و ثق في الرب الذي يعونك و يصونك و يمسك بيدك
لا تحتاج لمعرفة المستقبل، بل تحتاج للمسيح، ان يكون اولك شئ في حياتك.


----------

